# make install in previous port version



## dzamanakos (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I've recently updated apache20 to the latest version via the ports (and many others).

- My php installation is 5.2.12 and i dont want to upgrade it to 5.3.3
- Php modules like mod_ssl doesnt work after the update and I think I should recompile
  php and extensions.

Right now I have php5* in HOLD_PKGS in pkgtools.conf

In /usr/ports/lang/php5 the make file has the : PORTVERSION=5.3.3

Is there a way to make deinstall reinstall the 5.2.12 version of php?
Is it safe to run: `portupgrade -a -x php5*` in order to recompile my software?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## AndyUKG (Oct 6, 2010)

As you have seen the php5 ports was moved to PHP 5.3 a while back, which if you take no action to prevent it this results in portupgrade/portmaster attempting to update you from 5.2.
When the ports moved to 5.3 a new port was created, php52. You need to install this one. On systems where I dont want PHP 5.3 I have been uninstalling the php5 port and all modules and reinstalling php52 and all modules.
If there are any cleverer, easier ways to do this someone will probably tell us 

thanks Andy.


----------

